# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  تبدیل فونت ایران سیستم تحت داس به اسکیوال

## daneshmand1354

تابعی گذاشتم برای دوستانی که میخواهند فونت ایران سیستم تحت داس را به فونت ویندوز در اسکیوال تبدیل کنند
ابتدا هر سه تابع را نصب کنید
حال با استفاده از دستور
تابع word1 عمل تبدیل نهایی را انجام میدهد در اینجا اگر کلماتی هستند که به اشتباه کانورت شده اند میتوانید ان کلمات را جداگانه در این بخش تابع اضافه کنید مثال اگر کلمه بلیط بدون space تبدیل شده و به حرف بعدی می چسبد میتوانید در ای بخش به آن کلمه یک space اضافه کنید

----------


## habdolah

خسته نباشید
میشه تابع برعک این را هم بدید

----------

